# dash update?



## slotking

any update on the chassis?
did they fix the lack of the cluster shaft hole?

Thanks


----------



## beast1624

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## TUFFONE

I would love to know how the project is progressing...


----------



## slotking

I would think getting the chassis electrics riveted on would be the next step after the chassis test shots are done and the molding starts


----------



## slotcardan

nay best start over and redesign for fine splined axles


----------



## tomhocars

Like any good project,revisions are needed.They have been sent to the manufacturer.When it's right it will be released.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotking

we know that,
But some of us are excited and like to see/hear about the progress.


----------



## tomhocars

Thats the latest report.It's being fine tuned now.


----------



## slotking

ok

cool!

Thanks


----------



## Bubba 123

tomhocars said:


> Like any good project,revisions are needed.They have been sent to the manufacturer.When it's right it will be released.Thanks Tom Stumpf


"If" I know Dan....
these chassis will probably SUR-pass the original Aurora's in Quality & performance....
when Dan finally gets 'em tweaked :thumbsup:

patience,...is a virtue.....
of which I have little ...ROFLMAO!!!:wave:

expect 2hear the Mormon Tabernacle Choir doing the "Alleluia" when they are ready..

go Dan go !!! @ U'r pace of course....

Bubba 123


----------



## slotking

yep
I am really looking forward to these new dash-jets(d-jets)
looks like he is really working on getting the cars as close to t-jets as he can.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotking said:


> yep
> I am really looking forward to these new dash-jets(d-jets)
> looks like he is really working on getting the cars as close to t-jets as he can.



I totally expected Dan's T-jet to surpass the original. Very excited to buy them.


----------



## slotking

> surpass the original


what?
I heard Aurora had no flaws:lol::lol:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotking said:


> yep
> I am really looking forward to these new dash-jets(d-jets)
> looks like he is really working on getting the cars as close to t-jets as he can.


I think I heard that Dash has a NEW bod out NOW....
Yenko-Chevelle in red & black w/ all da' trimmin's :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## tomhocars

Yes the new Chevelle is here. I have them in stock. Tom


----------



## Gerome

Interesting timing. My high school is closing so this past Saturday they had an all classes reunion. I saw my first girlfriend, and the reason I lost interest in slots, for the first time in 39 years. Our school colors were red and black.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

tomhocars said:


> Yes the new Chevelle is here. I have them in stock. Tom


*AND,* they are color molded plastic :thumbsup: , not just painted (although the Stripes are paint).


----------



## slotking

nice looking cars


----------



## Bill Hall

Let's see the direct side view...


----------



## tomhocars

*Side view*

Here it is Bill


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx Tom.

That sure is a purdy model with really crisp artwork!


----------



## slotking

too quiet


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

deleted by self


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> to quiet


'too' quiet...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Awwww..C'mon Dan, drop us a few scraps for old time sake


----------



## slotking

ok
hope that's better


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom, please be sure to secure me 4 more black and 2 more red ?

Dan awsome job on these babies. Thanks for giving us something new. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yeah, well you can thank a little Swine for the Silence


AND, just what are you giving me credit for here, Ralph? Be careful before ya get a pig's foot shoved down yer throat! I know what was said in that thread. My question was answered, Dan said he would address the problem, if one was realized. That was good enough for me, but not everybody it seems! pig


----------



## bearsox

partspig said:


> Be careful before ya get a pig's foot shoved down yer throat! pig


*Slow your roll there cyber tough guy ! A simple correction on his mistake would suffice when a person is wrong . The rest of this kinda stuff you know as a Moderator on HOWL has zero business in a post ! So take that stuff off the board you know better !!!

Bear 
*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

deleted by self


----------



## slotking

true

and I miss the updates.
I am just just happy for the effort he is making.
if something is different than what I am used to, I can just use it as is, I can make an adjustment to it, or not buy it.

I am just happy that dash is doing what they are doing!

keep up the good work! 

thanks


----------



## partspig

And my name was brought into that post for what reason? To stir the pot a bit? pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

deleted by self....


----------



## partspig

bearsox said:


> *Slow your roll there cyber tough guy ! A simple correction on his mistake would suffice when a person is wrong . The rest of this kinda stuff you know as a Moderator on HOWL has zero business in a post ! So take that stuff off the board you know better !!!
> 
> Bear
> *


Well, Dennis, looks like the perp has quantified "his mistake" by changing the subject. YES? I truly believe that first post about the swine should have been off the board don't you think? And no, I will shove a pickled pig's foot where ever I so desire! pig


----------



## partspig

Ralphthe3rd said:


> It just so happens that YOU were the catalyst that sent Dan off -from giving up chassis updates.....And he said he wouldn't post anymore updates, at the end of that thread.
> And did I mention your name Dennis ? But if the swine fits.... :wave:


Keep trolling Ralph, your doing good!! Better re-read that thread. Dan stated what set him off. It's all there................ pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

deleted by self


----------



## Dyno Dom

How many threads making an inquiry of the new Dash-Jet chassis need to be closed before the topic can be kept civil & remain open???


----------



## alpink

clarification for all interested. .
the truth. 
bare naked.
I was the one that Dan got mad at this time.
I don't care to go find the thread and post up the FACTs, but anyone interested should be able to for themselves.
I agree that some stuff should remain off board. 
and I too question who really started this round and why? 
is it because he has a NEW friend?


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I made no mistake, I just stated the *fact* that Dan will no longer offer/post inside info on his T-Jet Chassis here, because he frowns on being critiqued, questioned and 2nd guessed on his product.


what I WILL offer is corrections on the proper use of the word 'to', 'too', and 'two'. 

thank you for your time...


----------



## alpink

*LOL*, NOW yer talkin! *LOL*


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Well, at least one positive thing has happened, we got Dan posting again, although 
Not about his chassis, but at least it's a start


----------



## oddrods

What kills me is the fact that a couple of people, and it's usually the same players each time, keep ruining things for the rest of us that were just happy to follow along with the process. I always seem to come in after the threads are locked down, removed and or edited so I have no opinion (nor do I care) who said what.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Mercurial ... an early Dash release*

Geez and whoopty doo. Dan blew a head gasket. Dan locked a thread. Dan quit fer ever. He comes. He goes. Hes mad. He's glad. I've been there myself. It's deja vu all over again Ralphie. So please check your archives if your gonna sling mud, and then double check your target. Unnecessarily roasting the Pig was a blatant side swipe, for which one should expect to be flagrantly fouled. Bare your arm and take two without flinching.

***********************************************************

Why not just post the current updates on the Dash Motor Sports and Spelling Bee Champions website. You wouldnt have to wallow in public forum and suffer the critiques of the unwashed rabble that infuriate you so.

I'd be fine getting intel off the site like it used to be in the way back days. It worked well and new updates were always the topic of spirited discussions.


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> what I WILL offer is corrections on the proper use of the word 'to', 'too', and 'two'.
> 
> thank you for your time...


hey Dan...
LOVE Those Yenko's just out :thumbsup:
sent a pair 2 Larry Lype 4 his birthday....
he loves 'em 2...

now I GOT 2 get a pair 4 "ME"!!!! 

as 4 the D-Jet chassis (???).....
I can tell that what we know so far.....
will be a GREAT improvement over the original Aurora's as well....

hope u'r health is improving......
u have ALWAY treated ME, w/ Generosity beyond expectations in deals we did..

would LOVE 2 know on any other Dash Bods in the works as well....(??)
ALOT of US miss U as well....

thanks 4 ALL u'r efforts...

Bubba 123 a Dash-Products-Fan :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

THIS, is My Public Apology to PartsPig/Dennis S.
I am Truly Sorry for Dragging your name into this thread in a negative way, and placing blame on you. I was Wrong in doing so. I had no business voicing such a negative opinion and pointing a finger. I shall TRY Hard, to never again Troll, or degrade anyone on this Forum....whether it be fact, fiction or fantasy. It's not my place to comment on people here, only on the little toy cars we hold so dear to us. ~Ralph


----------



## alpink

Ralph! OK, way to go man. no harm no foul. 
like you said, it is all about the little plastic cars that mesmerize us.
opinions are OK too


----------



## bearsox

partspig said:


> I will shove a pickled pig's foot where ever I so desire! pig


*Clearly ,*
*i am wrong and this is what SHOULD be expected in quality posting ! I can now easily see why you have moderator skills ! *

*My bad , Bear :thumbsup: 
For more info just ask that idiot Parts Pig ...he thinks he knows everything about everything and NEVER minds telling ya your wrong and he's right ! :wave:
*


----------



## Bill Hall

*cajones maximus*

Wow...

Your a giant Ralph. Many can learn from your example. I just did.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> THIS, is My Public Apology to PartsPig/Dennis S.
> I am Truly Sorry for Dragging your name into this thread in a negative way, and placing blame on you. I was Wrong in doing so. I had no business voicing such a negative opinion and pointing a finger. I shall TRY Hard, to never again Troll, or degrade anyone on this Forum....whether it be fact, fiction or fantasy. It's not my place to comment on people here, only on the little toy cars we hold so dear to us. ~Ralph


in this post I saw no incorrect usage of the words 'to', 'too' or 'two'. Carry on


----------



## A/FX Nut

lenny said:


> in this post I saw no incorrect usage of the words 'to', 'too' or 'two'. Carry on



LOL.

Thank you for your efforts Dan. It's nice to see another purchase option coming into the hobby. Best wishes.

Randy.


----------



## smalltime

lenny said:


> in this post I saw no incorrect usage of the words 'to', 'too' or 'two'. Carry on


Wow!
He's a manufacturer AND a copy editor..............:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Next week Dan will progress to "there", they're", and "their". :lol:

I hope the surgery is paying off for you Dan!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

That's the kind of attention to detail this project requires. Keep at it, Dan!:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

slotcarman12078 said:


> Next week Dan will progress to "there", they're", and "their". :lol:
> 
> I hope the surgery is paying off for you Dan!! :thumbsup:


and then 'who's' and 'whose'...


----------



## slotcarman12078

And "where", "we're" and "were".. The list goes on and on...


----------



## slotking

but what do you do for wind & wind
and the other fun words like it


----------



## super8man

I here I was expecting an "update" to the Dash update? Silly me, this is a toy car forum. Let me guess, someone cried and wants to take their track and cars home? Come one now...FOCUS...and we wonder why we have road rage....be kind. I ride a bike to work!


----------



## TexMexSu

super8man said:


> wonder why we have road rage....be kind. I ride a bike to work!



I also ride a bike to work and since the addition of a few custom parts on mine I have had no issues with road rage whatsoever......










:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

:thumbsup:

I like


----------



## Gerome

So, any update on the chassis?


----------



## tomhocars

The latest from Dash is not "two"Yenko Chevelles but three.I have these "to"sell "too".Don't tell anyone but the chassis looks great.Sorry Lenny,I had to do it.


----------



## slotking

cool

send me a few and I will be able to idiot test them!!
I hear I am the best idiot around!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotking said:


> cool
> 
> send me a few and I will be able to idiot test them!!
> I hear I am the best idiot around!:thumbsup:


sorry Slot King...but Honda (Darrell)...
is our "Official" Dry-Wall crash expert :freak:

ROFLMAO!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

tomhocars said:


> The latest from Dash is not "two"Yenko Chevelles but three.I have these "to"sell "too".Don't tell anyone but the chassis looks great.Sorry Lenny,I had to do it.


hey Tom,
could u repost the pics of them Yenko's agin???
hoping 2 order a set of the orig. 2 next week...

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

any new pictures of the chassis that can be posted?


----------



## tjetsgrig

Im gonna be the first to get the new chassis over 70mph, can't wait!!!


----------



## slotking

you taking the freeway home from the post office?:lol::lol:


----------



## alpink

I remember a guy that told sgrig a t-jet would never get 70 MPH. seemed like a personal challenge!


----------



## tjetsgrig

slotking said:


> you taking the freeway home from the post office?:lol::lol:


Have done it in the scale 1/4 mile on a regular basis, my fastest time with a tjet in the quarter is 0.299sec e.t. @ 80.05 mph! Ive posted video on this forum of one of my 2 laminate motors pulling a 0.378sec e.t. @ 60+ mph!! So, laugh it up funny man!! :jest::jest::jest:

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjetsgrig said:


> Have done it in the scale 1/4 mile on a regular basis, my fastest time with a tjet in the quarter is 0.299sec e.t. @ 80.05 mph! Ive posted video on this forum of one of my 2 laminate motors pulling a 0.378sec e.t. @ 60+ mph!! So, laugh it up funny man!! :jest::jest::jest:
> 
> JS


Speaking of which, where is my Out Law tjet???


----------



## slotking

> Have done it in the scale 1/4 mile on a regular basis, my fastest time with a tjet in the quarter is 0.299sec e.t. @ 80.05 mph


very impressive

nice job

what voltage?
what ohm arm?


----------



## tjetsgrig

slotking said:


> very impressive
> 
> nice job
> 
> what voltage?
> what ohm arm?


Thanks SK! 2 car batts run in series ( 25.3 ). I used one of my custom 5 laminate motors that came in at 0.3 ohms with the old neo mags that Slugger had made. Haven't built one with the stronger, better matched Nacho magnets, gotta get 'round to that one of these days! Not to fret, there have been MANY non-believers in the past, just razzin' ya!! It is very impressive to see a Tjet go that fast, and don't get in the way, you can loose an eye!!

JS


----------



## tjetsgrig

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Speaking of which, where is my Out Law tjet???


Sorry Joe, did not know/remember you wanted an outlaw, Ive got you written in the book as only wanting a P/PM and 2 sets of the steel wheels, the "book" has been ammended, and I added an outlaw under yer name, thanks man!!

JS


----------



## alpink

"you'll put your eye out kid! "


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It was I believe a Willys bro.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok Joe, yer in the book! Workin on wheel blanks, gotta make 4 sets for you, the 2 sets you ordred, plus 2 sets for the chassis builds!

To keep with the topic, cant wait for the new chassis. With Dennis's attention to detail, my money is on this chassis being a REAL winner!!!

JS


----------



## joegri

i spect that the new chassis is closer than ever and i,ve curbed my buying habbits just so i can have some disposable ching$$ to get a few of these babies!!


----------



## lenny

tjetsgrig said:


> Ok Joe, yer in the book! Workin on wheel blanks, gotta make 4 sets for you, the 2 sets you ordred, plus 2 sets for the chassis builds!
> 
> To keep with the topic, cant wait for the new chassis. With Dennis's attention to detail, my money is on this chassis being a REAL winner!!!
> 
> JS


who is Dennis?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think he meant Dan.. :lol:

Are we there yet? Almost there?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hahahaha, yea it's all good.

Question Dan, do you remember how many different variations you made on the Beautiful 64 Galaxies??I have 22 to date. :drunk:


----------



## lenny

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahaha, yea it's all good.
> 
> Question Dan, do you remember how many different variations you made on the Beautiful 64 Galaxies??I have 22 to date. :drunk:


no clue...


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I think he meant Dan.. :lol:
> 
> Are we there yet? Almost there?


Dan, Dan "Who"? :freak:
LOL...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig

lenny said:


> who is Dennis?


Yeah, take off everything behind the "D" and add an "an"
Maybe I just shoulda put a D


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahaha, yea it's all good.
> 
> Question Dan, do you remember how many different variations you made on the Beautiful 64 Galaxies??I have 22 to date. :drunk:


We may have to change your name to JOE64Galaxie LOL
SJJ


----------



## bluerod

sidejobjon said:


> We may have to change your name to JOE64Galaxie LOL
> SJJ


joe i got about 36 colors afew old dragcars daddy warbuck,bob ford and iam sure you mean the 63 1/2 fords i wish someone made the 64 thanks bob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*'64 Galaxie*



bluerod said:


> joe i got about 36 colors afew old dragcars daddy warbuck,bob ford and iam sure you mean the 63 1/2 fords i wish someone made the 64 thanks bob


FYI- MEV makes the '64 Galaxie
















MEV T-Jets link


----------



## slotking

so
any updates on the chassis yet?



:lol::lol:

sorry could not help myself:wave:


----------



## beast1624

Yes! Same question here. We are trying to plan a race series for these chassis.


----------

